# Sore shins, why?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been having achy shins these past few days. Anyone know what causes it, and (preferably) how to fix it? I'm having visions of my bones slowly losing all calcium and bending like twigs, so that as I walk along the street I sink lower and lower to the ground...


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Shin splints? Have you done more walking, running, or exercise lately? When I add new cardio to my routine one day, I usually have sore shins the next.

The only way, I have found, to help the discomfort is time and stretching.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I had sore shins, too. It started around 17 weeks, and I thought it was from nonsupportive footwear.

I got some better shoes, and _still_ had sore shins--and no fitness regemin to blame, either. Now, however, I'm not having the problem. I googled and I think that poor posture/imbalanced muscle use was causing it for me. It's resolved now, and I'm starting once-weekly prenatal yoga classes.

I'll also note that maybe weight gain has something to do w/ it--pregnancy can be a lot of flesh for our bones to support all of a sudden! I am 21 weeks and I've gained 23 pounds....that could certainly have been a part of my shin pain/imbalance.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

With my first pg I had a couple of painful lumps on my shins that my HCP said were erythema nodosum. It caused me to have sore shins, and then the lumps appeared, but it resolved of its own accord about a week after I had the baby.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, I haven't been exercising any more than usual. And I haven't gained heaps of weight either, which is what puzzles me. I mean, I'm six months pregnant, so I guess I'm bigger than I was... but I don't really look any fatter apart from my tummy, so would that be enough to make my shins hurt?? Surely not!

I do have terrible posture, always have done.







My footwear probably isn't great, but they hurt whether I'm wearing my shoes, slippers or bare feet. Worse if I've been standing for a while. It's really starting to irk me! As is waking up every morning to agonising muscle cramp in either calf (Mum the ex-midwife tells me this is normal--not a fun way to start the day, however!)...

I also have the feeling like I've pulled a muscle in my buttock/lower back. The combination of that and the sore shins has meant I'm practically limping at times--it's somewhat pathetic. Make it stop!


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm 3 months post partum and i was still having ankle/shin pain and tightness.
(i thought while pg it was from swollen feet.)
my cranial sacral therapist says its two things- needing more magnesium and poor support from certain shoes thus creating shin splints.
in addition to your prenatal vitamin try taking a magnesium supplement. i take a powder form called mama calm. it gets mixed with hot water and you sip it like a lemony tea. the magnesium will also help with any digestive issues which was especially helpful for me after giving birth. magnesium is a natural muscle relaxer.
she also suggested lots of leg massages, flexing of the ankles and wearing more supportive shoes and better slippers at home.
side note: i love my cranial sacral therapist. she also does gentle chiropractic and specializes in pre natal/post partum women and children. i wish i'd known about her while i was pregnant... she's helped me so much after my very difficult delivery. if you can go to a cranial sacral therapist/chiropractor i highly recommend it!
eta:i had horrible acid reflux and nausea while preg and i only gained 20 lbs total. i had a 9lb 10oz baby so i'm sure a lot of my minerals/nutrients were being depleted by the babe. (if i'd known her then my CST could have also helped me with the reflux.)


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm. Fancy that! I'll try to grab a magnesium supplement (bah, I really can't afford to be buying fancy supplements right now, and I just forked out much moolah for iron supplements too). In the meantime, guess I'm hitting the almonds. Unfortunately most of the listed dietary sources of magnesium aren't my favourite--a pity!

I did feel temporarily better after DH gave me a massage the other day; maybe I'll make him do it again.







Sure I can massage my own calves, but that just isn't as much fun.


----------

